# When will they come out with 8.1 surround sound?



## ADE

OK, so 7.1 surround sound has 7 speaker and a sub-woofer. they all are placed above your head (except for sub-woofer) I believe. So what do you think 8.1 will be like? maybe some speakers on the ground so that you can hear whats below you in video games. What do YOU think it could? When do you think it will come, and how much do you think it would cost to get a sound card for it, and most importantly, would you buy one?


----------



## Bobo

I like my speakers just how they are.  10 speakers and a sub on a 5.1 card.

I think that we will be more focused on developing better sound, not just more sound.  Maybe if we can integrate light into paint, we can do the same with sound?  Paint our walls with speaker paint....


----------



## Ku-sama

no...


0---0---0
|S| dghd|
0 dhgdhh0
|                   hfghdfii|
0---0---0


----------



## ADE

Well not so much as better sound, but how we hear it and how it can utilize our sense of hearing and give us a more realistic view of the dimension of the digitally created surroundings. Making the ability of directional sound IS improving sound quality, just by making it more realistic. with 7.1 you here up and around you, not down. You can get something maybe that will make it appear that there is a source of sound down there, but that's just a low effectiveness of the real thing.


----------



## The_Other_One

HEY!  Why not have double speakers.  You know, like say Front Left 1 and 2.  However, #2 is placed about 100' from your current one so you get those really far off sounds.......


----------



## Bobo

The_Other_One said:


> HEY! Why not have double speakers. You know, like say Front Left 1 and 2. However, #2 is placed about 100' from your current one so you get those really far off sounds.......


Well why not just simulate that somehow?  It would make for some really cool effects...


----------



## Verve

The next step would be 9.1 I think. They go by odd numbers usually, probably cause' of the "center speaker."


----------



## The_Other_One

Or what about something like 5.1.1   Oooh, maybe BaseShakers like I'm trying to sell are the next step.


----------



## Arm_Pit

[Content Removed]​


----------



## ADE

Starwarsman said:


> The next step would be 9.1 I think. They go by odd numbers usually, probably cause' of the "center speaker."



well they do make 6.1 and 4.1 and 2.1......


----------



## 4W4K3

We need ceiling speakers, that point right down on you. In most games these days you have dialog from a narrator, or the first person speaks, or some kind of voice that only the main character hears, thats what the overhead speakers would be used for I guess, pointed directly at the top of your head so it's a clear and defined voice. Having it come from behind you or in front of you or beside you is kind of odd...but right above you gives the "God" type of effect I guess, or supernatural/non-existent but present type of...thing.


----------



## Arm_Pit

[Content Removed]​


----------



## Verve

ADE said:


> well they do make 6.1 and 4.1 and 2.1......



alright, disregard my post.


----------



## Bobo

Arm_Pit said:


> We just need about 300 speakers, that have te loudness and quility of normal sized speakers but are paper thin and about 3x3inches in size. with about 40 or so subs 4x4 in size that as just as effective.


That's what I was saying about speaker paint, so that you could just paint your sound system onto your wall.  Infinite speakers.


----------



## ADE

I heard about something that is like a speaker, only you have to be in a certain area of the waves of sound. Its like earphones, but there not on your head there speakers. If you sit in one area you hear it, you move you head 3 feet and all the musics gone. With this you can blast extremely inappropriate music in from of you parents and they would never know it. Even if they were 2 feet from the hearing zone. Unless they went to use your computer then right when they sit down the song blasts and your pop is screaming how do i turn it down you your ma would be saying turn what down? why are you yelling......But you get my point. You can't buy them yet though, I think it will be many years until there mass produced.


----------



## Bobo

ADE said:


> I heard about something that is like a speaker, only you have to be in a certain area of the waves of sound. Its like earphones, but there not on your head there speakers. If you sit in one area you hear it, you move you head 3 feet and all the musics gone. With this you can blast extremely inappropriate music in from of you parents and they would never know it. Even if they were 2 feet from the hearing zone. Unless they went to use your computer then right when they sit down the song blasts and your pop is screaming how do i turn it down you your ma would be saying turn what down? why are you yelling......But you get my point. You can't buy them yet though, I think it will be many years until there mass produced.


Huh...You have any links for that?  Sounds interesting....


----------



## 4W4K3

Directional speakers, you can only hear them if they are pointed at you. A person 2 feet away won't be able to hear it. I've heard of them as well.

Hah, I said what you said...


----------



## ADE

Yes. That would be great in a car. "now introducing the all new Rolls Royce with 6, yes count them, 6 different sets of radios and now, thanks to overpricing our cars, you can have all of the 6 different radios on at the same time with different stations and never hear a peep of the persons station next to you. You can get this pure luxury car with 1 stare crash impact rating (style is so much more important than safety) for only $15,562,852,441. That's right as you can see by the price it is on sale, so act now!"
Thatll be the day....


----------



## ADE

4W4K3 said:


> Directional speakers, you can only hear them if they are pointed at you. A person 2 feet away won't be able to hear it. I've heard of them as well.
> 
> Hah, I said what you said...


Hay maybe you have a link. Do you?


----------



## chrisalviola

ADE said:


> OK, so 7.1 surround sound has 7 speaker and a sub-woofer. they all are placed above your head (except for sub-woofer) I believe. So what do you think 8.1 will be like? maybe some speakers on the ground so that you can hear whats below you in video games. What do YOU think it could? When do you think it will come, and how much do you think it would cost to get a sound card for it, and most importantly, would you buy one?


I think they will place those speakers in your ass.


----------



## ADE

chrisalviola said:


> I think they will place those speakers in your ass.


Ow. You really think the sub-woofer would fit up there, it's already cramped as it is, I mean I don't know...maybe you ass is better than mine for that....I mean if you ever wanted to take it out it'd be covered in brown stuff, maybe even green, i don't know if the sub-woofer went of during school you would have simulated one big fart if you ask me.... Plus my crack really isn't that big, it's not like Its not like I'll have a buttoc eclipse or something.... Try your ass first, then tell me how it feels...


----------



## Bobo

ADE said:


> Ow. You really think the sub-woofer would fit up there, it's already cramped as it is, I mean I don't know...maybe you ass is better than mine for that....I mean if you ever wanted to take it out it'd be covered in brown stuff, maybe even green, i don't know if the sub-woofer went of during school you would have simulated one big fart if you ask me.... Plus my crack really isn't that big, it's not like Its not like I'll have a buttoc eclipse or something.... Try your ass first, then tell me how it feels...


Wow...just one big wow.  That's insane.  You're insane.  Aiiii....


----------



## Burgerbob

Bobo said:


> Wow...just one big wow.  That's insane.  You're insane.  Aiiii....



Agreement is in order, i would imagine. Wowz.


----------



## ADE

Burgerbob said:


> Agreement is in order, i would imagine. Wowz.



I know I'll be in the same state of shock when he sticks it up there....My gosh what a bad place for him to put a speaker. Ya think he'll need Beno for this???


----------



## chrisalviola

there are really speakers placed on our ass, i have seen this car on tv its speakers are in the drivers ass.
on the seats anyways


----------



## 4W4K3

Hmm. Came home last night to find my dad installed surround sound 7.1 speakers in our living room. 2 tower speakers right up front, 4 in the ceiling in all 4 corners of the room, and one subwoofer on top of the entertainment center.

Sounds pretty good. I'm gonna watch Star Wars on it later  Had no idea he wanted to do this.


----------



## Doom_Machine

chrisalviola said:


> there are really speakers placed on our ass, i have seen this car on tv its speakers are in the drivers ass.
> on the seats anyways



i have those for my couch, aura's bass shakers and man do they rattle a room, if someone slams a door in a movie, you can feel it.


----------



## ADE

Are you sure there not only for girls???


----------



## gmen5681

I was just reading an article a few days ago about where surround sound is going to be headed to. They were saying in the year 2025 they want to make 22.2, so 22 speakers and 2 subwoofers. There will be 10 speakers sitting at ear level in a surround sound arrangment, 5 speakers at knee level in surround sound format, and then 7 speakers above your head also in surround sound. Then 2 subwoofers placed in the room. 
     The deal with surround sound now is I'd say 95% of the content out there is 5.1, then maybe 5.9999% in 6.1 and I dont know of anything in 7.1, but I left some room for error. The reason for that is space to store the data. There just isnt enough space on a 4.7 GB dvd to hold content over 6.1 and a high quality movie at the same time. 
     Now that we see things going to HD, the disks are being able to hold larger data files. HD DVD is 15GB and Blu Ray DVD holds 25GB. They are trying to create quad layer disks as well. So HD DVD would then hold 60GB and Blu Ray holding an amazing 100GB. The reason they are upping it is not for sound quality, it's for HD content. 
     A HD signal at 1366X768 takes 1.485 GB/second. So if you have a 2 hour movie it HD that needs you need 10.692GB of space for that. Now that the Blu Ray and HD dvds are out, they are going to 1920X1080. That uses double the space, so 2.97GB/second. Therfore for a 2 hour blu ray the disk needs at least 21.384GB of space. (Side note, HD DVDs are not 1080P or 1920X1080. they are the standard 1366X768, as soon as they have the quad layers coming out they will be doing an upgrade to 1080p rather than 720p) 
     So just the shire data it takes for HD content is what is holding back sound. Another little side note is at the year 2025 when sound goes to 22.2 surround sound they are also going to be upping the resolution for HD content. It is supposed to go to 7680X4320, and each second will take 24GB/second....PER SECOND thats amazing.

edit: here is the link to the sound and vision article if you are interested. 
http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/features/1719/beyond-hdtv.html
Edit: fixed grammar and spelling....happy?


----------



## Geoff

gmen5681 said:


> is id say 95% of the content out there is 5.1, then maybe 5.9999% in 6.1 and i dont know of anything in 7.1



Actually most content for the computer is only in 2.1 mode, with most of the newer games supporting 5.1.


----------



## gmen5681

[-0MEGA-];462273 said:
			
		

> Actually most content for the computer is only in 2.1 mode, with most of the newer games supporting 5.1.



my enitre post was in refrence to movies. not games.


----------



## Geoff

gmen5681 said:


> my enitre post was in refrence to movies. not games.



I was reading the first half until I saw the percentages, then I quoted you.  I guess I should read the entire post first


----------



## gmen5681

[-0MEGA-];462291 said:
			
		

> I was reading the first half until I saw the percentages, then I quoted you.  I guess I should read the entire post first



its cool.


----------



## ADE

gmen5681 said:


> i was just reading an article a few days ago about where surround sound is going to head to. they were saying in the year 2025 they want to make 22.2 so 22 speakers and 2 subwoofers. there will be 10 speakers sitting at ear level in a surround sound arrangment, 5 speakers at knee level in surround sound format, and then 7 speakers above your head also in surround sound. then 2 subwoofers palced in the room. the deal with surround sound now. is id say 95% of the content out there is 5.1, then maybe 5.9999% in 6.1 and i dont know of anything in 7.1, but i left some room for error. and the reason for that is space to store the data. there just isnt enough space on a 4.7 GB dvd to hold content over 6.1 and a high quality movie at the same time. now that we see things going to HD. the disks are being able to hold larger data files. HD DVD is 15GB and Blu Ray DVD holds 25GB. They are trying to creat quad layer disks as well. so HD DVD would then hold 60GB and Blu Ray holding an amazing 100GB. but the reason they are uping it is not for sound. its for HD content. A HD signal at 1366X768 takes 1.485 GB/second. so if you have a 2 hour movie it HD that needs you need 10.692GB of space. for that. but now that that the Blu Ray and HD dvds are out. they are going to 1920X1080. that uses double the space, so 2.97GB/second. so for a 2 hour blu ray the disk needs at least 21.384GB of space. (Side note, HD DVDs are not 1080P or 1920X1080. they are the standard 1366X768, as soon as they have the quad layers coming out they will be doing an upgrade to 1080p rather than 720p) so just the shire data it takes for HD content is what is holding back sound. another little side note is at the year 2025 when sound goes to 22.2 surround sound. they are also going to be upping the resolution for HD content. it is supposed to go to 7680X4320. and each second will take 24GB/second....PER SECOND thats amazing.
> 
> edit: here is the link to the sound and vision article if you are interested.
> http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/features/1719/beyond-hdtv.html




yes  but then we would need new DVD-RW drives to wright on these. An they would cost, what, a bagillion $???  "Step right up! Step Right up! Here I behold to you is the best deal to come since the USA was a free country! come one, come all to buy 1 quad layer DVD-R for only $40! yes, I said it only $40! Crazy you say? no, I'm just an ordinary person giving unordinary deals on extraordinary stuff."


----------



## Geoff

ADE said:


> yes  but then we would need new DVD-RW drives to wright on these. An they would cost, what, a bagillion $???  "Step right up! Step Right up! Here I behold to you is the best deal to come since the USA was a free country! come one, come all to buy 1 quad layer DVD-R for only $40! yes, I said it only $40! Crazy you say? no, I'm just an ordinary person giving unordinary deals on extraordinary stuff."


 

DVD+/-RW drives are selling for around $30, unless your referring to blu-ray and HD DVD burners (which arent called DVD+/-RW).  Those right now are a few thousand a piece if you can find one, but in a year or two they will be down to a couple hundred or less.


----------



## pyvnetrvne.

gmen5681 said:


> i was just reading an article a few days ago about where surround sound is going to head to. they were saying in the year 2025 they want to make 22.2 so 22 speakers and 2 subwoofers. there will be 10 speakers sitting at ear level in a surround sound arrangment, 5 speakers at knee level in surround sound format, and then 7 speakers above your head also in surround sound. then 2 subwoofers palced in the room. the deal with surround sound now. is id say 95% of the content out there is 5.1, then maybe 5.9999% in 6.1 and i dont know of anything in 7.1, but i left some room for error. and the reason for that is space to store the data. there just isnt enough space on a 4.7 GB dvd to hold content over 6.1 and a high quality movie at the same time. now that we see things going to HD. the disks are being able to hold larger data files. HD DVD is 15GB and Blu Ray DVD holds 25GB. They are trying to creat quad layer disks as well. so HD DVD would then hold 60GB and Blu Ray holding an amazing 100GB. but the reason they are uping it is not for sound. its for HD content. A HD signal at 1366X768 takes 1.485 GB/second. so if you have a 2 hour movie it HD that needs you need 10.692GB of space. for that. but now that that the Blu Ray and HD dvds are out. they are going to 1920X1080. that uses double the space, so 2.97GB/second. so for a 2 hour blu ray the disk needs at least 21.384GB of space. (Side note, HD DVDs are not 1080P or 1920X1080. they are the standard 1366X768, as soon as they have the quad layers coming out they will be doing an upgrade to 1080p rather than 720p) so just the shire data it takes for HD content is what is holding back sound. another little side note is at the year 2025 when sound goes to 22.2 surround sound. they are also going to be upping the resolution for HD content. it is supposed to go to 7680X4320. and each second will take 24GB/second....PER SECOND thats amazing.
> 
> edit: here is the link to the sound and vision article if you are interested.
> http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/features/1719/beyond-hdtv.html


You know, there's usually 5 sentances for a paragraph, not 50.


----------



## gmen5681

pyvnetrvne. said:


> You know, there's usually 5 sentances for a paragraph, not 50.



is that better?


----------



## gmen5681

ADE said:


> yes  but then we would need new DVD-RW drives to wright on these. An they would cost, what, a bagillion $???  "Step right up! Step Right up! Here I behold to you is the best deal to come since the USA was a free country! come one, come all to buy 1 quad layer DVD-R for only $40! yes, I said it only $40! Crazy you say? no, I'm just an ordinary person giving unordinary deals on extraordinary stuff."



It is a new technology. Anytime a new technology comes out its expensive. Blank DVDs were in the 20 dollar range when they first came out. i dont see what the big deal is. Plus the fact that it holds 7 times the amount of data is amazing. So thats kinda like buying 7 blank dvds at 5 dollars a piece. Thats a lot cheaper than the 20 dollars when it was a new technology for DVDs.


----------



## ADE

But even dual layer are very expensive! and what kind of DVD player can use that kind of disk?????? not all DVD player can dual layer (most can) so how is quad layer going to help?????????? and plus who really needs a dual layer disk except to burn illegally make DVDs! I don't do that, I can't. literally! And plus I plan to be a big movie maker myself so I don't want to be hypercritical. But really! who needs 8.4 GB of disk other than that? Be honest here. I'm not promoting illegal stuff, just saying that why would people need them for any other reason than that a single layer wont hold the movie? I bet people on EBay do that. That's the main people. I saw one guy who's name was something like techforless and he had -70 feed back! yes, -70! why? illegal DVDs. obviously HE only buys dual layer for that perpus. Doing that is illegal and wrong, and the only reason people do that is because it is brought to us as an option of keeping up with the time.


----------



## Ku-sama

id like an 8.4GB DVD... i have alot of stuff that doesnt fit on my flash drive...


----------



## ADE

Ku-sama said:


> id like an 8.4GB DVD... i have alot of stuff that doesnt fit on my flash drive...



Dude, flash drives are meant to write _*AND *_ erase. dual layer DVD can only write and that would be a huge money loss over very little time.


----------



## Burgerbob

ADE said:


> Dude, flash drives are meant to write _*AND *_ erase. dual layer DVD can only write and that would be a huge money loss over very little time.



If they can only write, how do they get stuff on them? there are burnable dual layer DVDs. And i think ill stick with my portable 40GB HDD.


----------



## Archangel

I use 4.1 speakers atm.. and its already great.
I mean.. in BF2 and 2142 for example, you can hear wither someone is lefr or richt behind you,   so you're turned towards him much faster.
as for more speakers than 7.1  i doubt it... there wouldnt really be a market for that..   i mean, have you seen the prices of a good/midrange 7.1 speaker set?   immagine when it goes further..   noone would really buy it anymore I think.. or at least not enough to justify the expenses for the company.

further,.. the placement of the speakers would also stop those thest from selling.. i mean who of you all can say thay could fir in 8 speakers, and a subwoofer, on the place where they would be supposed to be easely?


----------

